# Help



## Charlesb (Dec 10, 2019)

Can anyone tell me what sensor screws in here and Connects







under the brain beside the battery


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

It's hard to tell what part you're asking about from the photo, but if you're asking about the sensor that inserts into the bottom of the charge pipe and plugs into the harness near the transmission linkage, it would be the Intake Air Temperature Sensor (also sometimes goes by Charge Temperature Sensor). I had to replace mine a few years back, because it was laying against the transmission linkage, and it wore through the wire. 



More Information for STANDARD MOTOR PRODUCTS TX267





Amazon.com


----------

